# Facebook [Ein Erfahrungsbericht, ein Tagebuch und ein Experiment]



## NexGen (5. September 2012)

Hallo liebe Bastler,

_*Vorwort*_

Ja ich weiß. Es ist kaum zu glauben, dass es noch Leute ohne Facebook gibt. Ich zähle mich zu jenen. Für mich hatte Facebook kein wirklichen Reiz in den letzten Jahren. Mit Freunden, Kollegen und Ähnlichen kann man ja auch einfach so, ohne Facebook, reden. Auch lege ich wert auf Datenschutz. Leider ist Datenschutz beziehungsweise die Datennutzung bei Plattformen wie Facebook öfters fragwürdig. Also, auf jeden Fall für mich. Doch so langsam hätte für mich Facebook vielleicht wirklich einen Nutzen. Ich würde einfach gerne mit alten Freunde und Kollegen in Verbindung kommen. Ich würde jedoch gerne etwas über meinen Werdegang als Facebook Nutzer berichten. Auch soll das Ganze als eine Art kleines Experiment dienen. Jedoch erst einmal genug mit dem Vorwort an dieser Stellen.


_*Aller guten Dinge sind zwei drei !*_



_Der [Erfahrungs-]Bericht_

Der Bericht wird wohl ehr etwas später kommen. In den Bericht werde ich in einer längeren Form alles berichten (wie der Name es natürlich vermuten lässt).  Natürlich lasse ich dort meine kommenden Erfahrungen einfließen. Wäre, ja sonst auch etwas Sinn frei. Also wenn der Bericht fertig ist, werdet ihr es ja hoffentlich sehen. 




_Das Tagebuch_

Das Tagebuch soll euch über die aktuellen Eindrücke, Empfindungen und Feststellungen und was auch immer informieren. Natürlich steht das alles auch in einer Form im Zusammenhang mit den [Erfahrungs-]Bericht. Das Tage buch werdet ihr wohl dann weiter unten finden.




_Das Experiment _

Auch würde ich gerne sehen ob ich selber mein Verhalten im Beziehung auf den Datenschutz und der Datennutzung ändere. Deshalb kann man das ganze auch als eine Art von Selbstexperiment ansehen. Ich hoffe auch das wird euch interessieren.


_*Der Datenschutz / Die Datennutzung*_

Eigentlich würde ich gerne mit einen neutralen Eindruck von Facebook starten. Jedoch ist es fast nicht möglich. Auf jeden Fall für mich. Man hat ja schon öfters über den Datenschutz geredet. Ich möchte damit auch keine erneute Seiten lange Diskussion starten. Jedoch finde ich den Datenschutz und die Datennutzung grade bei solchen Netzwerken sehr wichtig ist. Grade da veröffentlicht man ja eigentlich relativ viele persönliche Daten. Außerdem ist ein solcher Datenpool interessant für Hacker und/oder Ähnlichen. Jetzt würde ich einfach mal schnell ein paar Beispiel aus den Datenverwendungsrichtlinien von Facebook posten und meinen Senf dazu ablassen.



> Wenn du Dinge wie Fotos oder Videos auf Facebook postest, erhalten wir gegebenenfalls auch zusätzliche, ergänzende Daten (oder Metadaten), etwa die Uhrzeit, das Datum und den Ort, an dem du das Foto oder Video aufgenommen hast.


Quelle: Datenverwendungsrichtlinien von Facebook

Meine Kommentar: 

Ist es nicht eigentlich sehr unschön, wenn Informationen über einen gesammelt werden, die Infos über deinen Aufenthaltsort, Datum, etc. geben ? Also so was finde ich wirklich nicht gut. Nehmen wir mal hypothetisch an das einer an die Daten kommen würde, dann könnte er zum Beispiel auch ein genaues Bewgungsprofil von dir erstellen.


Das soll es auch schon mit Beispielen sein. Es finden sich Mehrer solcher Sachen in den Richtlinien. Schlussendlich sollte sich jeder selbst sein Bild über solche Sachen machen.

_*Das Tagebuch*_


_Tagebucheintrag #1 05.09.2012_

Heute habe ich ich dazu durchgedrungen ein solches Thema hier zu posten. Ich hoffe das es euch gefällt.Momentan bin ich noch nicht bei Facebook angemeldet möchte erstmal überhaupt auch wissen ob Intresse besteht. Sonst würde ich mir sehr viel unnütze Tipparbeit schenken.



_Tagebucheintrag #2 06.09.2012  _

Schön das ich bei einigen das Interesse wecken konnte. Das freut mich sehr. Werde wohl morgen das Konto eröffen.


Tagebucheintrag #3 07.09.2012

Hab mich heute angemeldet.  Weiter gibt es  noch nichts zu sagen da ich noch einmal dringend weg musste. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt mir alles recht "verworren".


Tagebucheintrag #4 08.09 & 09.09.2012

Ja nun bin ich im "Gesichtsbuch". Faszinierend finde ich, dass ich an beiden Tagen, nicht eine einzige Freundschftsanfrage bekommen habe. Auch konnte ich nur sehr schwer welche meiner alten Bekannten finden. Oft hat man öffentlich nur Name gesehen. So fiel es mir schwer, einige wirklich zu identifizieren. Vor allen das es auch andere Leute mit Teils selben Namen gibt. Auch eine PN (=persönliche Nachricht) konnte man oft nicht schicken, da der User anscheinend entsprechende Privatsphäre-Einstellungen hat. Das ist ein sehr zweischneidiges Schwert. klar möchte man wie auch ich nicht alles über sich öffentlich machen. Aber auf der anderen Seite, fällt es schwer Leute zu identifizieren. 



_*Das Experiment*_


So, und nun zum Experiment. Es besteht aus mehr oder weniger vielen kleinen Teilen.


Teil #1 - "Freundschaft(-anfragen)"

In diesen Experiment möchte ich wissen ´wie viele Freundschaftsanfragen ich bekomme ohne mein zutun. 

Tag 1 [0 Anfragen] 
Tag 2 [0 Anfragen]
Tag 3 [0 Anfragen]
Tag 4 [? Anfragen]
Tag 5 [? Anfragen]





Rechtschreibung 

Persönlich finde ich es sehr schwer hier in den "kleinen" Fenster, ein  solch langen Texte zu Schreiben. Auch basteln sich, grade bei meiner schnellen Schreibweise, so einige Fehler ein. Jedoch, versuche ich immer, Fehler zu finden und sie zu verbessern. Auch schaffe ich es nicht immer sofort alles tausendmal auf Fehler durch zu lesen. Deshalb nutze ich folgende Seite zur Überprüfung. Ich bitte Unannehmlichkeiten bezüglich der Rechtschreibung zu Entschuldigen.

*! -> Achtung  <- ! *

Ich werde diesen Post öfters editieren, verändern und so weiter.Es kann daher sein das sich die texte ein wenig Inhalts-mäßig ändern. Außerdem fände ich es nett wenn ihr kurz schreiben würdet ob euch das überhaupt ganze interessiert. Denn wenn nicht brauche ich mir nicht so viel Arbeit machen.


----------



## robbe (6. September 2012)

Ich melde schonmal Interesse an, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob du mit dem Thema hier so richtig bist. Schreib am besten mal einen Mod an und frag ihn wo das Thema am besten aufgehoben ist.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2012)

Moin!

Also komplett falsch ist der TE in diesem Unterforum auf jeden Fall nicht. 

Die Redaktionsnews zu Facebook landen auch alle hier:
News-Kommentare zu Internet und Netzwerk

Von daher passt das schon.  

@ TE

Mein Interesse hast du geweckt. Ich bin selbst nicht bei Facebook. Kennen tu ich nur Leute die von Anfang an dabei waren. Daher ist so ein Experiment wie du es vor hast, eine interessante Sache. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. September 2012)

Ich schließe mich da an. Bin selber auch in keinem sozialen Netzwerk (wie man auch an meinen Benutzergruppen sehen kann ) aber prinzipiell nicht uninteressiert an dieser (für mich schon fast) Unsitte. Nicht, dass ich mich jemals da anmelden würde aber wie sich das Phänomen entwickelt (hat) interessiert mich schon.

Viel Spaß bei deinem Experiment


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. September 2012)

Mh, wozu?

Ihr tut so als wenn Facebook eine "unbekannte" Welt ist, wo komplett andere Lebensbedingungen herrschen. Aber es wird nicht viel passieren wenn du dich auf Facebook anmeldest, du kannst weiter atmen, die Welt explodiert nicht und es fallen auch keine Luftballons und PArtyschlangen aus deiner Decke  Auch sonst bleibt alles wie vorher ^^

Ich bin selbst schon lange bei facebook angemeldet. Ich poste zwar nich alle 2 sekunden wo ich gerade bin und was ich mache, ich bin eigentlich nur auf Facebook um mit Freunden in Kontakt zu bleiben und Sachen zu organisieren. (Party, treffen etc. läuft eig fast alles nur noch über Facebook). Ich poste vlllt. 2 mal im Monat was auf meiner Pinnwand. Aber sonst ist es, machmal wohl gemerkt, interessant zu lesen, was die anderen gerade so treiben. Wobei einige es wirklich übertreiben und man sich jedes mal denkt wie zum teufel sowas noch leben kann


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2012)

> Ihr tut so als wenn Facebook eine "unbekannte" Welt ist, wo komplett  andere Lebensbedingungen herrschen. Aber es wird nicht viel passieren  wenn du dich auf Facebook anmeldest, du kannst weiter atmen, die Welt  explodiert nicht und es fallen auch keine Luftballons und PArtyschlangen  aus deiner Decke  Auch sonst bleibt alles wie vorher ^^


Genau das trifft eben nicht auf alle Menschen zu! Facebook kann Menschen ändern. Ich sage ja nicht das das auf alle zutrifft. 
Genau daher finde ich das Experiment interessant! Der TE geht mit einem bestimmten Ziel (Freunde + Kollegen) auf diese Plattform zu. Was zum Schluss raus kommt, weiß weder er noch wir. Das macht es für mich so spannend. 

Von den ganzen  negativen Zeug  aber auch dem lustigen Zeug  hat sicher jeder schon mal was mitbekommen in den Medien. Daher bin ich gespannt, was der TE so erfährt und erlebt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. September 2012)

Also ich hab dein Artikel "Negativen Zeug" nur überflogen, aber wer wirklich eine "Freundin" (wenn man es nach sowas noch so nennen kann) hat die über Facebook schluß macht, weiß man mit sicherheit eins: Sie war defenitiv die falsche  Vielleicht bin ich in der Beziehung etwas "unromantisch" oder zu "kalt", aber wenn meinen Freunden/freundinnen sowas passiert sage ich ihnen auch das und dann heulen sie rum ^^ Naja wie dem auch sei, diese art Schluß zumachen, gabs auch schon vorher ^^ Die sache hat einfach mit dem Internet zu tun. Das Internet macht es einen so einfach Nein zusagen, das abzusagen etc pp. Mal einige Beispiele:

1. Seit was weiß ich wie langen Jahren spiele ich (Unteranderem mit meinem Vater) Wöchentlich mit Arbeitskollegen und Freunden etc. Fussball. Damals, ohne Internet, waren wir immer mindestens 14 Leute (8 Leute waren minimum für ein Fussi-Spiel). Und es ist seeeeeeehr selten ausgefallen.
Seitdem wir uns über E-Mail organisieren (Wer kann am nächsten Mittwoch?) ist Fussball sohäufig wie noch nie ausgefallen und jetzt 8 Spieler zusammen zukratzen wird immer schwieriger. Es ist einfach zu einfach abzusagen, ohne jemanden direkt gegenüber zustehen/zu telefonieren oder what ever.

2. Ich selbst habe am eigenen Leib erfahren wie es ist, wenn jemand übers Internet mit dir Schluss macht. Ok zugegeben, damals war ich 13,14 oder 15 kpe und da gabs für mich keine wirklichen Beziehungen, das waren alles nur Sachen von Tagen, Wochen maximal 1 Monat. War dann halt mit einem Mädl paar Wochen "zusammen" und die hat mit tatsächlich über Knuddels (haha) eine Mail geschrieben wo drinn sie schluß gemacht hat. Das witzige dabei ist, ich hab die gar nicht gelesen gehabt und am nächsten Tag in der Schule war ic schon baff. Also ich hab sofort gemerkt das da was anders war, deswegen war ich erstmal auf abstand zu ihr (Aber ich wusste ja gar nicht was) Und sie hat auch kein Wort gesagt  Naja wie ich denn zuhause war, hab ich die Mail dann gelesen... Erster moment war natürlich.. WTF?! und dann dacht ich mir, na gut was solls, wer sowas macht, den brauch ich nicht. ^^

Ergo ist Facebook nur eine Plattform wie alle anderen. 
Ob ich mich durch Facebook verändert habe? Natürlich schwer das über sich selbst zu sagen, aber ich glaube defenitiv nicht.
Ich bin sowieso ein Typ für sich, also ich bin hal ein ganz normaler gut aussehender Kerl   Aber ich bin ich. Und wenn ich den geistigen Dünnpfiff den einige "Freunde" (Frag ich mich jedes mal ob man das so auf FB nennen kann, wohl eher nicht) da von sich geben... Da denkt man sich auch nur, lache ich jetzt oder weine ich. Denn schund lese ich fast jeden Tag  Aber weder schreibe ich jetzt auf einmal sowas, noch irgendwas anderes. Meine Meinung ändert sich nicht, ich passe mich nicht den FB "Freunden" an. Für mich ist es wie gesagt, einfach eine Platform um mit Leuten in Kontakt zu bleiben. Ab und zu auch um neue kennen zu lernen, bzw. eig ist es so das man sich irgendwo kurz gesehen, hat und man das später auf FB weiterführt. Wobei ich mich schon häufiger dabei beobachtet habe, wie ich Facebook, mehrmals am Tag öffne, in der Hoffnung eine Rote Zahl auf der kleinen Weltkugel, der Nachrichten Box oder der Freundesanfrage zusehen ^^

P.s. Deine "lustigen Sachen", als lustig zu bezeichnen mmh. Also vermutlich sind das ja eh alles fakes, aber naja. Wenn man sowas zuahuse liest, ringt man sich manchmal ein ganz kurzes lächeln ab, aber wirklich lustig isses nicht


----------



## NexGen (6. September 2012)

Guten Tage Leute,

@FreaksLikeMe 

Ich kann die verstehen. Natürlich geht das Leben weiter. Jedoch kann wie gesagt, Leute das zu veranlassen, vielleicht ganz anders zu sein als im realen Leben. Und das ist es auch was mich eben daran intressiert.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. September 2012)

Das Problem ist nur: Man selbst wird es nicht erkennen falls man sich verändert


----------



## NexGen (6. September 2012)

@FreaksLikeMe

Tendenziell hast du ja recht. Die meisten wollen es aber vielleicht auch nicht merken. Oder bilden sich immer noch ein das bei Facebook immer noch die gewohnte Anonymität aus den Internet herrscht.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2012)

> P.s. Deine "lustigen Sachen", als lustig zu bezeichnen mmh. Also  vermutlich sind das ja eh alles fakes, aber naja. Wenn man sowas zuahuse  liest, ringt man sich manchmal ein ganz kurzes lächeln ab, aber  wirklich lustig isses nicht


Klar ist vieles davon Fake, aber nicht alles.
Viele meiner Freunde sind bei Facebook. Was sich da oftmals abspielt ist einfach nur . 
Von meiner Seite her in Smileys ausgedrückt:  --> -->  -->  --> 
Ich wusste nicht, wie ich das in Worte fassen sollte^^ 

Es beginnt meistens mit einem Gerücht und wächst dann in rasender Geschwindigkeit zum Super-GAU heran.


----------



## NexGen (6. September 2012)

@<<Painkiller>> 

 Bestes Beispiel sind ja Partys . Aber natürlich können sich auch Lügen schnell verbreiten und das könnte eigen Leuten schaden. Sowas finde icht nicht sehr gut. Zurückzuführen ist sowas wohl wahrscheinlich auch das jeder fast jede Freundschaftsanfrage annimmt. Und so verteilen sich Nachrichten schnell ...


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2012)

@ NexGen

Stimmt! Siehe hier. War bei mir in der Nähe. Und den Kerl kenne ich sogar. 

Facebook ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Es hat schon seine Vorteile, das gebe ich ohne Zweifel zu. Aber eben auch mindestens genau so viele Nachteile. Man muss aufpassen was man über wen schreibt. Und über was man mit den Leuten spricht. Denn eines ist sicher! Das Internet vergisst nichts!  

Ein schlauer Mann hat mal gesagt: "Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Geheimnis platzt, ist dem Quadrat der Eingeweihten proportional."


----------



## NexGen (7. September 2012)

Schönen Tag,

So dann beginnt es in Kürze


----------



## Wavebreaker (10. September 2012)

Bevor du so ein Tagebuch veröffentlichst, solltest du dringend ein Rechtschreibprogramm drüber schauen lassen. Ja, ich weiß, es gibt Legastheniker, aber auch die können ein Mindestmaß an korrekter Rechtschreibung/Interpunktion erreichen. Alles andere ist dann doch eher peinlich ...


----------



## NexGen (10. September 2012)

So dann kläre mich doch bitte über die Fehler auf ? Soweit ich weiß hat auch Chrome eine eingebaute Korrektur. Und wenn meine Rechtschreibung  ja so übel ist, das Du mir unterstellst, das ich ein " Legastheniker" finde ich es sehr komisch das es bis jetzt noch keinen anderen aufgefallen ist. Außerdem finde ich deinen Kommentar hier fehl am Platz.




Back2Topic :

Hatte wieder Erwarten nur wenig Zeit am Wochenende. Jedoch konnte ich etwas in Facebook stöbern und liefere jetzt Tagebucheinträge nach.

Gruß


----------



## robbe (10. September 2012)

Ok, wir sind gespannt. Dein erster Eindruck vom 07.09 kommt mir schonmal sehr bekannt vor, ging mir damals genauso.


----------



## NexGen (10. September 2012)

Ach ja sehr nett das ich dort hingekommen bin  . Jedoch bitte ich um Berichtigung von meinen Namen nicht *NextGen*, sondern *NexGen*  
Keine angst ist aber sonst nicht schlimm. Bei mir hat sich beim LogIn auch öfters mal ein "T" eingeschmuggelt.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (10. September 2012)

NexGen schrieb:


> So dann kläre mich doch bitte über die Fehler auf ? Soweitt ich weiß hat auch Chrome eine eingebaute Korrektur. Und wenn meine Rechtschreibung  ja so übel ist das du mir unterstellst das ich ein " Legastheniker" finde ich es sehr komisch das es bis jetzt noch keinen anderen aufgefallen ist. Außerdem finde ich deinen Kommentar hier fehl am Platz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Allein in diesem Text schon viele Fehler, vom Satzbau mal abgesehen.

Zum Thema: Facebook finde ich so überflüssig wie diesen Beitrag. Nicht falsch verstehen, aber was genau willst du uns hier vermitteln?

Was ist Facebook?
Jeder stellt seinen Lebenslauf ins Internet und andere lesen ihn. -> Sorry, find ich Sinnlos!
Jeder erzählt was er gerade gegessen hat, wo er ist bzw. was er vor hat -> Sinnlos!
Man hat plötzlich hunderte "Freunde" -> wo sind die in der Realität?

Warum sollten sich Leute wegen Facebook ändern?

Meine Zeit investiere ich lieber in die neue Printausgabe der PCGH, anstatt auf Facebook zu versauern


----------



## NexGen (10. September 2012)

Na toll ... Jetzt ist genau das passiert was ich nicht wollte. Das ganze wird jetzt ,wenn wir Pech habe, in einer sinnlose Diskussion enden. Ob nun Facebook "gut" oder "böse" ist ...


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (10. September 2012)

NexGen schrieb:


> Na toll ... Jetzt ist genau das passiert was ich nicht wollte. Das ganze wird jetzt ,wenn wir Pech habe, in einer sinnlose Diskussion enden.


 
Nein, es soll keine sinnlose Diskussion werden, mir ist nur der Sinn dieser Aktion nicht ganz klar


----------



## NexGen (10. September 2012)

Naja, das ganze soll anderen (meine) Erfahrungen vermitteln. Außerdem soll es vielleicht auch andere animieren. Das sie zum Beispiel besser auf das achten was sie schreiben.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (10. September 2012)

NexGen schrieb:


> Naja, das ganze soll anderen (meine) Erfahrungen vermitteln. Außerdem soll es vielleicht auch andere animieren. Das sie zum Beispiel besser auf das achten was sie schreiben.


 
Jeder sollte (egal wo) darauf achten, welche Daten er Preis gibt bzw. was er schreibt. In diesem Punkt gebe ich dir völlig recht. Facebook zu nutzen finde ich eher überflüssig, ist es doch "Real" viel Persönlicher.


----------



## NexGen (10. September 2012)

Genau das ist es ja. Es gibt auch viele Leute die einfach nicht darauf achten. Außerdem finde ich es interessant das Leute alle möglichen Fotos veröffentlichen.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (10. September 2012)

NexGen schrieb:


> Genau das ist es ja. Es gibt auch viele Leute die einfach nicht darauf achten. Außerdem finde ich es interessant das Leute alle möglichen Fotos veröffentlichen.


 
Die Leute veröffentlichen nicht nur Private Bilder, sondern ihr halbes Leben. Aber was genau willst du nun hier schreiben, was du bei Facebook gesehen oder gelesen hast?


----------



## NexGen (10. September 2012)

Nein.Ich will viel mehr einigen damit sagen, das sie eben  mehr darauf achten sollen was sie veröffentlichen. Aber nebenbei ist es ja eben auch ein Erfahrungsbericht, da kommen eben Erfahrungen rein und nicht eine ausführlicher und objektiver Bericht.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (10. September 2012)

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt was hierbei rauskommt und werde deine Aktion mitverfolgen. Ich bin zwar skeptisch, aber dennoch gespannt.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. September 2012)

Ich verfolge deinen Bericht mal. 
Aber bitte, poste diesen doch auch in normaler Beitrags-Schriftgröße.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## NexGen (10. September 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis. Wurde erledigt


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. September 2012)

NexGen schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Wurde erledigt


 Jetzt sieht der Startpost richtig übersichtlich aus! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Wavebreaker (10. September 2012)

NexGen schrieb:


> So dann kläre mich doch bitte über die Fehler auf ? Soweit ich weiß hat auch Chrome eine eingebaute Korrektur. Und wenn meine Rechtschreibung  ja so übel ist, das Du mir unterstellst, das ich ein " Legastheniker" finde ich es sehr komisch das es bis jetzt noch keinen anderen aufgefallen ist. Außerdem finde ich deinen Kommentar hier fehl am Platz.


 
Ich werde meine Zeit nicht dafür benutzen, dir Nachhilfe zu geben. Ich habe dich lediglich auf dein Defizit hingewiesen und darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass, solltest du in Erwägung ziehen ein Tagebuch zu schreiben und in einem öffentlichen Forum zu posten, es peinlich werden könnte, wenn lauter Interpunktions-/Rechtschreib-Fehler im Text sind ( z.B. "..., das[*s*] ..."). Das war nur ein Hinweis, der dir diese Peinlichkeiten ersparen könnte, nichts weiter.

Außerdem unterstelle ich dir nicht Legastheniker zu sein. Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich mir dem Umstand ihrer Existenz bewusst bin, um jemandem, der an dieser Krankheit leidet, nicht auf die Füße zu treten. 

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2012)

> Ich habe dich lediglich auf dein Defizit hingewiesen und darauf  aufmerksam gemacht, dass, solltest du in Erwägung ziehen ein Tagebuch zu  schreiben und in einem öffentlichen Forum zu posten, es peinlich werden  könnte, wenn lauter Interpunktions-/Rechtschreib-Fehler im Text sind (  z.B. "..., das[*s*] ..."). Das war nur ein Hinweis, der dir diese Peinlichkeiten ersparen könnte, nichts weiter.


Also ich hab hier im Forum schon wirklich schlimmeres gesehen. Klar spielt die Rechtschreibung eine große Rolle, aber der Inhalt ist genau so wichtig. Fehler machen wir alle mal. Es ist ja nicht so, das man den Text des TE nicht mehr lesen könnte, oder er aus Vorsatz handelt. Wirklich "peinlich" finde ich Rechtschreibfehler nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2012)

@ TE

Gibts bald mal wieder ein Update für uns?


----------



## K3n$! (26. September 2012)

<> schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Gibts bald mal wieder ein Update für uns?


 
Wenn das mal keine Eintagsfliege war 
Oder er ist jetzt nur noch bei Facebook und hat alles andere um sich herum vergessen. 


Letzte Aktivität: 15.09.2012 11:11


----------

